# green poo?



## jinithith2 (Oct 23, 2006)

does green poo mean a parasite? the appetite is still excellent though


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

i dont think so...i think the color of the poopy depends on the color of the food they are eating...when mine eat pink food, they have pink poop...lol...i think its only a parasite when its white, and long and stringy.

bri


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

Green feces should not be a problem as long as you know you have been feeding something green.

White stringy feces is usually a sign of parasite or intestinal problems.


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

When I feed my plecos green beans or cucumber their poo likes miniatures of both. Should be just fine. Just don't watch the other fish eat it. :roll:


----------

